# Smoaping, Coffee And Change



## Alex (4/8/14)

http://pressedvapour.wordpress.com/2014/08/04/smoaping-coffee-and-change/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ET (4/8/14)

lol


----------



## hands (5/8/14)

“smoap up! Tell temptation you’re a smoaper now!”
really enjoyed reading that. thanks for the post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (5/8/14)

Very long read, ( my 15 month old daughter fought me for ipad time) but I enjoyed that..l

Reactions: Like 2


----------

